# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  κλουβι ringneck

## rafa

εχω ενα ρινγκνεκ και το εχω βαλει στο παρακατω κλουβι (μαλλον πρωσορινα) δεν ξερω αν ειναι πληρως καταλληλο .και επισης δεν εχει σχαρα ειναι μεγαλο μειον;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου Ραφαήλ !!
Καταρχάς να ξεκινήσω λέγοντας σου πώς το κλουβί το έχεις νομίζω πάρα πολύ ψηλά ...
Θα πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος που είναι και τα μάτια σου ...
Με το να το έχεις πιό ψηλά , το πουλάκι θα νιώθει κυρίαρχο και δεν θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα ...
Αν το έχεις όμως πολύ χαμηλά θα φοβάται πολύ ...
Οπότε η κατάλληλη θέση είναι στο ίδιο ύψος με το βλέμμα σου , ώστε έτσι να μπορείτε να έχετε μια σχέση η οποία θα καλλιεργείτε από εσένα !!!

Η απάντηση η παραπάνω νιώθω πως μάλλον υστερεί σε κάτι οπότε κάποιο μέλος με καλύτερη γνώση ας με διορθώσει !!! :Ashamed0005: 

Για το κλουβί , θα σου πώ πως για προσωρινά είναι καλά ... 
Δες εδώ για κατάλληλες διαστάσεις :
*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*αλλά εκτός από την έλλειψη της σχάρας της οποία σκοπός της στο κλουβί είναι το πουλάκι να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τα περιτώματα του , οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως χρειάζεται , υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τις ταίστρες !!!
Είναι μικρές ... δεν αρκεί να μπορεί να φάει .... πρέπει να είναι άνετο , οπότε  για ένα παπαγάλο σαν τον δικό σου είναι κατάλληλες οι παρακάτω :


Επίσης κοκαλο σουπιάς έχει το κλουβί ? Δες αυτό το άρθρο :
*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

----------


## rafa

Κοκαλο σουπιας εχει,σκεφτομαι να κατασκευασω ενα κλουβι με διαστασεις 60 60 90 ομως δεν ξερω τι μπογια να χρεισιμοποιησω ,ιδεες;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η μπογιά για τα κλουβιά πρέπει να είναι οικολογική και μη τοξική βαφή, βέβαια κάτι παραπάνω δεν γνωρίζω οπότε περιμένουμε τους πιο έμπειρους!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Οτι καλο βιντεο για κατασκευη κλουβιου βριτται δημοσιευστετο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το θέμα που σου παρέθεσα στο πόστ #2 αναφέρει για ένα παπαγάλο ringneck τις εξής διαστάσεις :
*Ringneck Parakeets 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm
*Οπότε μάλλον καλά είναι αυτό που σκέφτεσαι, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις του θέματος τις διαστάσεις  !!!
Για το χρώμα δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται ... αν είναι σε σημείο που δεν βρέχεται και κατά τον καθαρισμό γενικά του κλουβιού κάνει καθάρισμα με πανί στραγγισμένο και μετά το στεγνώνεις δεν θα έχεις θέμα με την σκουριά , αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ανοξείδωτο κουνελόσυρμα :

----------


## rafa

Οταν λεμε 60 60 90 ειναι μηκος βαθοσ υψος

----------


## ringneck

εγώ στ θέση σ
επειδή λογικά θα t έχεις k μέσα στ σπίτι..
k επειδή μένεις m τς γονείς σ
θα έπαιρνα  ένα κλουβάκι μεγάλο των 100E
k δ θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τους δικούς σ
k σίγουρα θα είναι πιο ποιοτικό από t ν t φτιάξεις μονος σ

k αν μπλέξεις μ σιδεράδες για το σκελετό/χρώματα/μπολάκια κτλ... μια η άλλη θα σ έρθει..

----------


## rafa

δεν θα το φτιαξει σιδερας αλλα εγω και επειδη θα παρω ανοξειδωτο δεν θα το βαψω

----------


## rafa

στις διαστασεις λεει 60•60•90 ενωει μηκος•πλατος•υψος ή μηκος•υψος•πλατος

----------


## rafa

το κλουβι ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο ομως δεν ξερω αν θα το βαλω ορθιο ή πλαγιαστο για να πεταει

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο ...
τι διαστάσεις έχει ?

----------


## rafa

50μηκος100υψος50πλατος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο όντως, το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι μήπως δαγκώνει τα ξύλα που έχεις για σκελετό. Δεν ξέρω τι δύναμη μπορεί να έχει το ράμφος ενός ρινγκνεκ, αυτό θα μας το πουν τα παιδιά που έχουν αυτό το είδος παπαγάλου! 

Κατά τα άλλα πολύ ωραία δουλειά, και με μερικά φυσικά κλαδιά για πατήθρες θα δείξει ακόμα περισσότερο!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα ringneck είναι σε μέγεθος 40εκ. και στο μήκος η φτερούγα τους 14-16εκ. !
Το λέω αυτό γιατι βάζοντας μέσα και κλαδιά αν το βάλεις οριζόντια το κλουβί , ο παπαγάλος θα τσαλακώνει τα φτερά του !
Θεωρώ με τις διαστάσεις που έκανες πως καλό θα ήταν να μπεί κάθετα (όρθιο δηλαδή) .
Πρόσεχε το ξύλο και πρώτα απολύμανε καλά το κλουβί και το ξύλο μιας και είναι φωλιά για ψείρες και άλλα τέτοια παράσιτα ! 
Επιπλέον , δεν ξέρω αν θα φάει ή όχι τον σκελετό του κλουβιού απλά αν θες βάλε αυτές τις πλαστικές γωνίες αν βρεις αλλιώς δε πειράζει ...
Πόρτα έχεις σκεφτεί που και πόσες θα βάλεις ?

----------


## rafa

δεν νομιζω να φαει το ξυλο.πορτα εκανα μια αλλα μπορει να κανω κιαλλη

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πρόσεχε τις αιχμηρές περιοχές και κάλυψε τις με κάτι ακίνδυνο , μην χτυπήσει το πουλάκι !
Πατήθρες ξύλινες μεγάλες , κατάλληλο σχοινί , κούνια και πολλά παιγνίδια να ετοιμάζεις σιγά σιγά !!!

Επιπλέον σκεύη τροφής και νερού να προμηθευτείς σαν αυτά που σου είχα δείξει σε προηγούμενο ποστ!
Έχεις συλλέξει κλαδιά για το κλουβί ? ΘΕς να μας τα δείξεις ?

----------


## rafa

εχω αρχισει να φτιαχνω ταιστρες πιστευω πως ως το βραδυ θα τον εχω μετακομισει .ποτιστρα την ιδια και πατηθρες θα βαλω ενα σχοινι ενα φυσικο κλαδι και δυο αγοραστες

----------


## rafa

μηπως ξερετε πως θα το πιασω για να τον μετα κομισω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα βάλεις τα κλουβιά δίπλα δίπλα ... και τις πόρτες ενωμένες και θα περάσει μόνο του όταν θέλει !!

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

τελος με το κλουβι

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ, προσωπικά θα ήμουν λίγο επιφυλακτικός με το ξύλο. Οι παπαγάλοι, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ringneck, μπορούν να ξύσουν και να δαγκώσουν το ξύλο σε λεπτά. Πρόσεχε και παρακολούθησε τον να δεις αν δαγκώνει το ξύλο, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση αν το κλουβί δεν είναι στέρεο εξωτερικά να αποδράσει!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Ειναι πανεμορφο !!! Μπραβο σου ειλικρινα , αμα θες βαλε κανα παιχνιδακι ακομα να εχει .Πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα του ? Οσο αναφορα για το ξυλο δεν ξερω τι να σου πω , δες πως θα παει και δρασε αναλογα . Ειναι παντως πολυ ομορφο !!!!

----------


## rafa

Δεν ασχολειτε με το ξυλο,συνεχεια φτερουγιζει σκαρφαλονει και κραζει πολυ μα πολυ περισσοτερο να φανταστιτε φοβαμαι μην βραχνιασει η φωνη του

----------


## rafa

τρωει την φραουλα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραία η κατασκευή σου Ραφαήλ !
Πολλά μπράβο , είναι πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα αλλά όπως σου είπα σε ένα θέμα σου πρέπει να γεμίσει σιγά σιγά το κλουβάκι !!!!

Οπότε εγώ ως Μάριος θα έπαιρνα κάποια πράγματα !!!
Είναι τα εξής :


1. Κλαδιά (είτε τα φτιάχνεις μόνο σου ή τα αγοράζεις )
*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή*
2. παιγνίδια , για να ασχολείτε ο παπαγάλος ! Φτιάξε μόνος σου ή αγόρασε !!
*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους**1.
*

*2.*


και διάβασε και αυτό το θέμα να δείς τόσο για τα κλουβιά όσο και για την εξημέρωση (αν και εδώ είναι πιο εξοικειωμένα πουλιά) !
*ringneck*Καλή συνέχεια !!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## rafa

Εκανα κατι αλλα δεν ειμαι καλλιτεχνης,ελπιζω να μην ειναι τοσο ασχημο

----------


## WhiteFace

Εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ παντως!!! Πες μας νεα αμα παιζει ηαηαηα !!!  Τα ρινκνεκ επειδη εχουν δυνατο ραμφος αμα του αρεσει το βλεπω στον παραδεισο το παιχνιδακι !!! 


( πιστευω πως επλυνες τα σχοινια ετσι και το Ξυλο !!! ) Καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ ωραία παιγνίδια Ραφαήλ !!
Συνέχισε έτσι να γεμίσει το κλουβάκι ... μπράβο! 
 :Happy0065:

----------


## rafa

Ολα ειναι καθαρα και το ξυλο το εκανα με γιαλοχαρτο και εφυγαν οτι ειχε πανω του

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία!  Χαίρομαι να γεμίζει σιγά σιγά ...
να βρεις και κάποια ωραία φυσικά κλαδιά και θα είσαι κομπλέ! 
Αααα Ραφαήλ να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση ? Σε τι ύψος είναι το κλουβί ??

----------


## rafa

1μετρο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όχι εννοώ αν είναι πολύ ψηλά τοποθετημένο !
σου είχα ξαναπεί αν θυμάσαι πως δεν  πρέπει να είναι πολύ ψηλά ...
στο ύψος των ματιών σου ή λίγο πιο πάνω ή κάτω ...
Τι ύψος έχεις εσύ ??

----------


## rafa

Ειναι ακριβως στο υψος των ματιων μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

άρα είσαι ψηλός ... χαχαχα :: 
Πολύ καλά ...καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------

